# Whitening certain things in a picture



## 10Siberians (Dec 27, 2012)

I just got Lightroom 4 and love it so far; however, I am still trying to figure out how to whiten certain things in a picture. For example, I love to take pictures of my dogs. Sometimes though I would like to add more white to the white coat color they have, but I just can't figure out how. I have tried the brush, but it won't work. I can color everything in different colors, but white won't work. :hm:


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 27, 2012)

For White use a + Exposure value on your brush. For Black, use a negative exposure value.


----------



## 10Siberians (Dec 27, 2012)

THANK YOU!!!!! It worked


----------



## Randy McKown (Dec 31, 2012)

Increasing exposure on white fur will quickly blow out all the detail of the hair itself. You might want to try increasing both the Highlights & Shadows sliders of your brush instead. This will be a more subtle approach but it will also help protect the finer details. Also if other global adjustments start bringing color into the white fur you can just add a decrease in saturation to the above brush settings.


----------



## 10Siberians (Dec 31, 2012)

Randy, thank you so much for your help. I definitely will try that.


----------



## Win (Jan 1, 2013)

This also sounds like a situation where using the local adjustment brush would be appropriate. That will allow you to make those adjustments only to what you paint with the brush and not to the entire picture.


----------

